
Think Lazy – Open Letter to Apple Safari Team - twapi
https://medium.com/@firt/think-lazy-ba26097cfdca
======
narrowtux
Calling anything anybody spent a huge portion of their time on "lazy" and not
expecting them to take it personally just shows a lack of empathy.

~~~
dstaley
I think that the laser focus on the use of the word "lazy" isn't really
warranted considering the author isn't a native English speaker. His use of
"lazy" meant more along the lines of "taking the easy way out". It was a
reference to the WebKit team giving a list of several APIs that they were not
going to implement because of privacy concerns. It takes little to no effort
for the WebKit team to simply throw their hands up, yell "Privacy concerns!",
and then refuse to implement or engage in a discussion on how to improve the
APIs. That's why the term "lazy" was used, and while I would have phrased it
differently, I think it's abundantly clear that the author wasn't calling a
person or persons lazy, merely describing their actions as the easy way out.

~~~
Someone
They didn’t just yell “privacy”. [https://webkit.org/tracking-
prevention/](https://webkit.org/tracking-prevention/):

“features we have decided to not implement _in part_ due to fingerprinting
concerns”

They don’t go into detail, likely because that is a post about tracking
prevention, but I guess security is another part for some of these.

They also left the door open by saying “Some of these features may reduce
fingerprintability down the road which would allow us to reconsider”.

I would guess that if Google, Microsoft or Mozilla (whichever of these wants
to see these APIs implemented everywhere) gave them a call, they would be open
for discussion. If not, that IMO would be the time for calling them out.

